# Drop down menus won't stay down.



## bdthomp (Sep 24, 2013)

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium, Service Pack 1, 64 bit
Processor: AMD Sempron(tm) Processor LE-1300, AMD64 Family 15 Model 127 Stepping 2
Processor Count: 1
RAM: 1918 Mb
Graphics Card: NVIDIA GeForce 6150SE nForce 430, 128 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 227207 MB, Free - 172302 MB; D: Total - 11164 MB, Free - 2071 MB;
Motherboard: PEGATRON CORPORATION, NARRA5
Antivirus: Norton Security Suite, Updated and Enabled

My problem has just started with not being able to open a drop down to click on a date. When the drop down opens it closes before I can pick the date or what ever the drop down is for. How can I fix this and why did it happen in the first place?


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

You appear to have a HP/Compaq brand computer.

What model name and model number is it?

If you don't know for sure, advise what the product number(P/N) on it is.

-------------------------------------------------------

What program(s) are you having the dropdown issue with?

Have you been using any registry/file "cleaner/fixer" type programs?

-------------------------------------------------------


----------



## bdthomp (Sep 24, 2013)

Yes I do have the HP Compaq Presario, product name AU884AA-ABA-CQ5205Y.
This drop down problem happens with any drop down. No I haven't used any cleaners. I wanted to buy on-line using my credit card but couldn't because when I tried to use the drop down to put in the exp. date I couldn't. Same when I tried to rent a car for next year it had a drop down for the pick-up and drop off time and I couldn't enter them.


----------



## bdthomp (Sep 24, 2013)

Frank I put down I'm a beginner for experience, as far as fixing pc problems but I've had a pc for 40+ years now but just don't know how to make many repairs. -Bill.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

bdthomp said:


> Yes I do have the HP Compaq Presario, product name AU884AA-ABA-CQ5205Y.
> This drop down problem happens with any drop down. No I haven't used any cleaners. I wanted to buy on-line using my credit card but couldn't because when I tried to use the drop down to put in the exp. date I couldn't. Same when I tried to rent a car for next year it had a drop down for the pick-up and drop off time and I couldn't enter them.


Here is the support site for the *Compaq Presario CQ5205Y* (AU884AA) desktop.

You might want to add and save this site in your browser's favorites/bookmarks list so you can readily refer to it when needed.

------------------------------------------------------------

Which browser(s) and versions(s) are you using?

------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

This is one of the most common fixes for your problem.

Click on Start > Control Panel > Device Manager.

Look down the list and click on the tab next to "Mice and other pointing devices" right click on any mouse that does not match the one you are using or any duplicates and select Uninstall. Reboot the system and see if the problem has gone.


----------



## bdthomp (Sep 24, 2013)

I have checked the device manager in the control panel, only one mouse there, that's ok. I even down loaded a program I had to buy to clear out un-wanted junk from my pc called Spark Trust PC Cleaner Plus. That didn't work but for $200 more dollars they would "tune-up" my pc and remove all the 5802 error messages I have in my log. *Someone out there has to know* what I can do to get my drop downs working again *before I pay* $200 to have my pc tuned up. My mouse has a USB end anyone think I should just go out and try buying a new mouse?


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> I even down loaded a program I had to buy to clear out un-wanted junk from my pc called Spark Trust PC Cleaner Plus.


Using those types of programs is a good way to "trash" your computer.

Stay away from them, no matter what they claim they can do. :down:

------------------------------------------------------------



> That didn't work but for $200 more dollars they would "tune-up" my pc and remove all the 5802 error messages I have in my log.


Your computer doesn't have 5,802 errors.

You're made to believe that by the company that promotes it so it'll scare you into buying something. :down:

------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## bdthomp (Sep 24, 2013)

OK, so your saying save my money with a tune-up for $200? How can I fix the drop down problem. When I try to open a "drop down menus" to pick a date it closes before I can pick a date. Like when you buy something online with a credit card and they want to know the exp. date I can't do that.


----------



## bdthomp (Sep 24, 2013)

Someone said I should change my OS to Chome or Foxfire, would that help this?


----------



## bdthomp (Sep 24, 2013)

Sorry wrong spelling of the two, should be *chorme or firefox* OS. Like I said I know just enough to get myself in trouble.  -Bill


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

If you're currently using *Windows Internet Explorer* for browsing the internet, you might want to install and get familiar with *Mozilla Firefox* as a secondary browser.

I personally don't like *Google Chrome* and find it to be intrusive and problematic.

----------------------------------------------------------

I'm not there to see why you're having the issue that you are.

You might consider having a computer-knowledgeable family member or friend help you.

----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## bdthomp (Sep 24, 2013)

Pretend your are going on vacation and you go on a car rental site, like Dollar, lets just say. There is a drop down after you put in the airport you want to pick up the car for what time to Pick up and Drop off. The drop down menus wont stay open for me when I go to click on a time. Same when I try to put in the exp. date when using my credit card on line. The menus closes when I go to a date.


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

Sorry my suggestion didn't work, but if you do a web search for the problem you will see it is not uncommon and one of the most successful suggestions was the one I posted. Other solutions range from changing to another browser or resetting the one you have and there are a few other more obscure fixes that appear to have worked for some people.

The one thing that won't work is being conned into buying some magic program that promises to fix anything you have an issue with, they don't work (as Flavallee has pointed out), all they will do is take your money. It would have been better to wait for some more suggestions (which is why you came here) before looking anywhere else. Any program that asks for payment to fix your PC is a rip off and I am sorry to hear you have been duped into parting with any money, don't fall for anything like that again and uninstall the program you downloaded, hopefully it has not infected your PC to add insult to injury.

Next things I can suggest is to try another mouse, just to eliminate the possibility yours is faulty, try and borrow one rather than buying a new one that you may not need.

Another thing you can try is to go back into the Device Manager and uninstall the one device listed under "Mice and other pointing devices", when you do that the mouse will stop working so you will then need to do a hard shut down by holding in the power button. The mouse driver will re-install when you boot the system up again. Let me know if that works, if not we will try something else.


----------



## bdthomp (Sep 24, 2013)

Thanks Mark I will try the force shut down next. And between you and Frank thanks, when the lady calls back at ten this morning to see if I wanted to have my pc tuned up for $200 I will tell her no way. She talked me into a few bucks, that was on me grabbing straws. 
That was one reason I waited and posted what she wanted to do for me, was to hear from people that know more then me. I may have been born at night but it wasn't last night, it was 62 years ago. Both of you please keep looking for the answer and I will post if something works. 
Do either of you think one of these would work in this order (1) after the un-install and forced shut down and (2) trying a different mouse (3) picking a restore point at least a month ago would work or (4) install firefox. Thanks guys, Bill.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> when the lady calls back at ten this morning to see if I wanted to have my pc tuned up for $200 I will tell her no way. She talked me into a few bucks, that was on me grabbing straws.


I'm guessing that was done via a credit card.

I strongly advise you to contact your credit card company and confirm the amount that was charged to your account.

Also advise the service rep not to authorize or allow any more charges to your account.

--------------------------------------------------------


----------



## bdthomp (Sep 24, 2013)

I can try but I did get the service. How about the rest of my last reply, any other ideas with them? -Bill


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

Try the two things I have suggested first and then we will take it one step at a time.

If neither of those suggestions work I have a few other ideas, but that does not include using System Restore.


----------



## bdthomp (Sep 24, 2013)

FYI, I put in a "dispute for the payment" to PayPal to refund my money, worth a try. Funny the lady never called me back at 10 am as she said she would trying to get me to buy the $200 tune-up program.

I'm going to try now to uninstall the one device listed under "Mice and other pointing devices". I will let you know what happens. Still trying to find another mouse to try. -Bill.


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

Ok, best of luck with getting your money back, I dread to think how many people they successfully rip off.


----------



## bdthomp (Sep 24, 2013)

Well I un-installed the mouse, hard shut down & re-boot. Started up with mouse working but still the drop downs won't stay open. So that didn't work.


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

Ok, go here: http://www.mozilla.org/en-US/ and install Firefox, let us know if that displays the same problem or not.


----------



## bdthomp (Sep 24, 2013)

Ok will down load right now. Will advise. -Bill.


----------



## bdthomp (Sep 24, 2013)

Well I down loaded Firefox and I can now use the drop downs again. So I guess that means is when I down loaded the up-dates from IE which also had Bing in the up-dates, by me un-installing the Bing part of the up-dates it also took something else that stopped the drop downs from working. Does that make sense? -Bill.


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

Yes that does make sense but we will never know for sure. As Firefox is now allowing the drop downs to work correctly this is clearly not an issue with anything other than IE, the easiest fix for that is to reset it.

Before you do this, as a precaution, save your favourites.
Open Inernet Explorer and click on File > Import Export.
Select Export to file, then Next.
Select Favourites and then Next and Next again.
Select the location to save the file using the Browse button (I would suggest the Desktop).
Click on the Export button then Finish.


Exit all programs, including Internet Explorer (if it is running).
Click on the Start button







and type the following command in the Search box, *inetcpl.cpl* and then press* Enter*
The *Internet Options* dialog box appears.
Click the *Advanced* tab.
Under *Reset Internet Explorer settings*, click *Reset*. Then click *Reset* again.
Click to select the *Delete personal settings *check box to remove browsing history, search providers, Accelerators, home pages, Tracking Protection, and ActiveX Filtering data.
When Internet Explorer finishes resetting the settings, click *Close* in the *Reset Internet Explorer Settings* dialog box.
Start Internet Explorer again.


----------



## bdthomp (Sep 24, 2013)

Instead of doing that would it be better just to down load IE10 for Windows 7?


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

If your system has been kept up to date you should already have IE10. Resetting IE takes it back to a newly installed state.


----------

